# What size conibear



## summitsitter (Nov 29, 2006)

What size conibear do I need to order to catch armidillos, possums and *****?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

We only have ***** here and I use a 220 for them and it is perfect. I would imagine it would be good for the others to. If your ***** aren't big than a 160 would work great for all of them.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i have had them in 160's, but prefer the 220 for the extra power and size. they are a lot more reliable than the 160 for a good kill. they will sometimes fight a 160, and i have had the chains all twisted up before, meaning it was not a clean kill. the 220 has a little extra movement in the springs, so will have more momentum when the jaws hit, meaning more clamping power.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

220


----------



## SD trapper (Dec 16, 2006)

220


----------

